# Twyford Abbey, London, April 2010



## RedDave (Apr 8, 2010)

Twyford Abbey is/was not an abbey. Its last use was as a nursing home, run by the Alexian Brothers, a Roman Catholic order. It closed in 1988, and has been slowly decaying since. More information is provided in these links: Twyford Abbey, Twyford Intro.

Much of the building is in a perilous state and parts of the corridors were quite impassable: the floor had rotting wood, holes, and simply wouldn't have taken my weight. So this was by necessity, a partial exploration.

Works of mercy:



















































Does this ring a bell?




















View into enclosed courtyard:















Damage:





Small fountain in the grounds:


----------



## Neosea (Apr 8, 2010)

This place look cool, thanks for the photos Red Dave


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Apr 8, 2010)

I hope you gave this a tug. Interesting place.



RedDave said:


>



M


----------



## RedDave (Apr 12, 2010)

ThenewMendoza said:


> I hope you gave this a tug.



I try to avoid making unnecessary noise.


----------



## za gringo (Apr 13, 2010)

funny i know someone (non user) who has been banging on about this place for ages, even showed me a you tube clip of some other fella who went to search for it and found it.

Nearly went up there this sunday. Nice to see some pics


----------

